# 2012 Challenge 30/52



## gstanfield (Jul 22, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the guidelines *AND a list of all previous challenges* in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week thirty:

Insects

Have a great week and as usual, the interpretation is completely up to you!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 22, 2012)

*Lunch for two*

in the shade


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2012)

cornpile said:


> in the shade



Awesome capture CP!








Reminder for some............spiders are NOT insects!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 22, 2012)

Great one to start off with!



Crickett said:


> Reminder for some............spiders are NOT insects!



But, but, but....  It's completely up to my interpretation???  

And, and, and... what if a spider were EATING an insect???  

Okay, okay - no spider shots from me...


----------



## gstanfield (Jul 22, 2012)

That's right, spiders are another theme ...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2012)

rip18 said:


> Great one to start off with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Awesome capture CP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


rip18 said:


> Great one to start off with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I must have ESP cause I just knew this was comin 


That's one cool shot CP


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I must have ESP cause I just knew this was comin
> 
> 
> That's one cool shot CP



Exceptional Spider Prediction?


----------



## cornpile (Jul 22, 2012)

Dang,Crickett..your ESP is strong.I had this strange urge or something saying {{{{{dont post a spider}}}}} plum up here in Ky


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2012)

cornpile said:


> Dang,Crickett..your ESP is strong.I had this strange urge or something saying {{{{{dont post a spider}}}}} plum up here in Ky


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2012)

Great capture CP - you nailed 'em!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 24, 2012)

*Big Beach Bug*

Jake "caught" a big one!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 24, 2012)

What?  Only two cool shots so far???  And I really like both of those very different shots!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe it's a LADYbug and a GENTELMANbug   but the sunflower patch has a bunch of them


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Jake "caught" a big one!



Ha ha too cute! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Maybe it's a LADYbug and a GENTELMANbug   but the sunflower patch has a bunch of them


----------



## rip18 (Jul 25, 2012)

The question is...


Will Crickett chance looking at the image in this post????


Nikon D300s, Dine 105 mm, f/5.6, 1/250th second, ISO 800, existing light, handheld, slight crop.


So how is this related to the "Insect" theme?  It's insect regurgitation that has been slightly converted with enzymes from their stomach & dehydrated...

After my buddy collected this honey the other day, his kids were asking how bees made honey...  They weren't really excited to hear the details of the process... 

I put the jar of honey on the porch rail with the sun right behind it, got near minimum focus distance, & shot at the prettiest section of honey I could see.


----------



## cornpile (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet shot, Rip.I love that stuff on a biscuit.Great shots everyone.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 26, 2012)

couldn't pass on this one


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like Mr. Magoo!

Good shots everyone!


----------



## seeker (Jul 26, 2012)

That's an amazing photo Lee Woodie.


----------



## firelvr (Jul 28, 2012)

*Inch Worm*

Found this little guy in Tennessee.


----------



## gstanfield (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice shots everyone!


----------

